# A couple of free cute hat patterns (k)



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I ran across this site by accident. She has some cute things out there. Elizabeth

http://www.rose-kim.com/search/label/Free%20Patterns?m=0


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes there are. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I really like the hat with the X detail


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks. I've seen that helix hat pattern before but this one seems simpler to do. I'll have to try it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Great looking hats, thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

tx for the link


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Stash busting with the Helix, nothing better!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

They are cute; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I noticed a Star Wars hat in the random projects photo on her site. There was no indication of how to get the pattern and it did not do anything when I clicked on it. Nor did the email me section. I would love to get the pattern for that hat for my son. Anyone know where to find that hat?


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Happy accident &#128077; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Thx for the link


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Love the first Helix hat! I have to try this one. Lord knows I have enough "odd balls" lying around to make a hat. Thanks so much for the post. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## wendy1588 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you. I fit in the Adult/small size. Have enough yarn for hat to match my mittens....


----------

